# Comment connaître le port COM utilisé



## lily7 (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer sous MAC OS X un lecteur de carte relié au poste via USB, pour cela j'ai besoin de connaître le numéro de PORT COM sur lequel le lecteur est connecté.
Savez-vous comment je peux connaître cette information ?

Cordialement,
Aurélie De Luca


----------



## Namida (5 Août 2006)

A tout hasard, et surtout pour que tu ne te sentes pas abandonnée...

Menu Pomme (en haut à gauche) > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'informations.

C'est là le seul endroit où j'ai jamais vu des numéros de séries et consorts.

En espérant t'avoir aidée, bonne continuation.


----------



## lily7 (7 Août 2006)

Effectivement, je pense que ça ne doit pas être loin, ce que je cherche, mais je ne l'ai malheureusement pas trouvé ...:sick:


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2006)

Je comprends mal que tu aies besoin de cette info.... Numero de port COM c'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement sur des notices destin&#233;es &#224; des PC sous Windows que l'on trouve &#231;a!


----------

